# Custom Cut and Sew Sublimation Hoodies



## AlexW21

Anybody know any custom cut and sew sublimation companies that can do custom hoodies?

Thanks


----------



## michellefanfan

Hi Alex, 

Where are you located please? where do you like the supplier from?

Bill


----------



## AlexW21

USA, but i really don't mind from where, as long as it can get to USA and its at a decent price


----------



## michellefanfan

Hi Alex,

Thanks for your answer. 
If the printing logo doesn't cover the joinseam of hoodie, it doesn't have to be connected with cut&sew work. Also, hoodie fabric material is super heavy that isn't good enough to do sublimation printing which only work for 100%polyester fabric. Screen printing+cotton or cotton/polyester blended fabric material will be better for you even if it is jumbo or all-over printing. 

Bill


----------



## Riderz Ready

michellefanfan said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> If the printing logo doesn't cover the joinseam of hoodie, it doesn't have to be connected with cut&sew work. Also, hoodie fabric material is super heavy that isn't good enough to do sublimation printing which only work for 100%polyester fabric. Screen printing+cotton or cotton/polyester blended fabric material will be better for you even if it is jumbo or all-over printing.
> 
> Bill


Your comment is far from accurate. Hoodie fabric from Vapor Apparel is far from heavy and prints incredibly well. In fact jumbo all over printing on a hoodie does not work well at all. The hood, especially the inside of the hood can not be printed accurately. There is no better process to do a professional full coverage hoodie than dye sub cut and sew. Nothing will come close in professional look and the "wow" factor. For a unique look and feel you can also do it in fleece which again prints very well.

The issue with cut and sew hoodies is the cost to create them professionally. The fabric is expensive and the labor is intensive as well. We do them mostly for internal use as most people will not pay serious money for a quality full coverage cut and sew hoodie.


----------



## michellefanfan

Riderz Ready said:


> Your comment is far from accurate. Hoodie fabric from Vapor Apparel is far from heavy and prints incredibly well. In fact jumbo all over printing on a hoodie does not work well at all. The hood, especially the inside of the hood can not be printed accurately. There is no better process to do a professional full coverage hoodie than dye sub cut and sew. Nothing will come close in professional look and the "wow" factor. For a unique look and feel you can also do it in fleece which again prints very well.


Thanks Riderz for your comment, you are right about the fabric.
Indeed there are thinner fabric to produce a hoodie style(even a single jersey fabric made for t-shirt that it can be made for a hoodie too), apparently, most of hoodie are made from heavy fleece or terry fabric. I commented based on a common fabric that it is easier to purchase from market. 

Clarify to my last post above, jumbo printing(don't cover any joinseam) can be done and good finished if a big size screen was used, do you agree? all-over printing job on a hoodie, it has to be done combined with cut&sew work, it also can be finished very nice by screen printing. Men's discharge printed sweat shirt - Detailed info for Men's discharge printed sweat shirt,printed sweat shirt,Men's discharge printed sweat shirt,DP-015 on Alibaba.com
Here is an example hoodie for your reference that i have worked before.


----------



## michellefanfan

Riderz Ready said:


> We do them mostly for internal use


Hi Riderz,

Any chance to show us any hoodie picture you have produced before? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Riderz Ready

michellefanfan said:


> Thanks Riderz for your comment, you are right about the fabric.
> Indeed there are thinner fabric to produce a hoodie style(even a single jersey fabric made for t-shirt that it can be made for a hoodie too), apparently, most of hoodie are made from heavy fleece or terry fabric. I commented based on a common fabric that it is easier to purchase from market.
> 
> Clarify to my last post above, jumbo printing(don't cover any joinseam) can be done and good finished if a big size screen was used, do you agree? all-over printing job on a hoodie, it has to be done combined with cut&sew work, it also can be finished very nice by screen printing. Men's discharge printed sweat shirt - Detailed info for Men's discharge printed sweat shirt,printed sweat shirt,Men's discharge printed sweat shirt,DP-015 on Alibaba.com
> Here is an example hoodie for your reference that i have worked before.


When one is in the dye sub market we do not deal with "common fabric" like cotton. We deal with high end fabric that is specific to the industry we are in. The hoodie fabric from Vapor Apparel is readily available to anyone who wants it. 

A screened printed hoodie and a dye sub cut and sew hoodie are not even in the same league. As you mentioned you cannot cross seams. This means you have to leave out the hand pouch which virtually every hoodie has. You can post all the pictures you want to prove your point but these pics are done just like the pics by people who do full coverage premade dye sub shirts. They are taken to hide the flaws which they sell has an actual features once the customer complains or they are designed to avoid the flaws. 

Cut and sew has zero limitations and allows a designer to create art without having to work around the limitations of screen printing.

Two pics attached - a hoodie and a pro sport pullover.


----------



## selanac

I have a friend in North Carolina that does Sublimation & Cut and Sew in his shop. For the life of me I can't remember his name. 

He makes uniforms using Sublimation. Something like, North American Uniforms or North American Athletic Wear. Rich is his name I believe.


----------



## AlexW21

Those hoodies look great! See I love the professional look, but I contacted a company about doing it and they could do the one hoodie but it was $65 for the hoodie,which was fine, but a $50 art charge


----------



## michellefanfan

Riderz Ready said:


> A screened printed hoodie and a dye sub cut and sew hoodie are not even in the same league. As you mentioned you cannot cross seams. This means you have to leave out the hand pouch which virtually every hoodie has. You can post all the pictures you want to prove your point but these pics are done just like the pics by people who do full coverage premade dye sub shirts. They are taken to hide the flaws which they sell has an actual features once the customer complains or they are designed to avoid the flaws.
> 
> Cut and sew has zero limitations and allows a designer to create art without having to work around the limitations of screen printing.


Thanks for your picture, Riderz.
Seems sublmiation printing is better to do the job, since screen printing has too many limitations as you said. 

Whatever screen printing or sublimation, cut&sew is allowed, so cross the seams won't be the problem. What i meant about jumbo printing is to recommend if the logo don't have to be crossed the seams, then no need to ask for a cut&sew work, find a printer will solve the problem since many printers don't provide cut&sew service that will limit Alex to find his supplier easily. 

Yes, all-over screen pinting job on a zip-up hoodie is really a big project for us, flaws and problems happened always before a perfect printing job can be done. I must say it is difficult to do a job like that. It doesn't mean anybody wherelse can't do a nicer job than us, the answer is ”absolute“. Like ED-HARDY hoodie, Ed Hardy Men's Zip Front All Over Printed Hoodie | Overstock.com.

Just to prove there are some nice all-over printing work on 100%cotton fabric,some peopble is keen to print on 100%cotton fabric. 

Bill


----------



## skdave

Hoodie's are not cheap. We do a min. of 10 of one design Here is a picture of our latest job.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AlexW21 said:


> Those hoodies look great! See I love the professional look, but I contacted a company about doing it and they could do the one hoodie but it was $65 for the hoodie,which was fine, but a $50 art charge


 
A single hoodie for $115 is a good price. 

To us the difference between screen printers and dye sub is screen printers sell shirts, hoodies, etc. In dye sub we sell art that happens to be on a hoodie, shirt, jersey, etc. If someone wants a logo slapped on a garmet there are literally 1000's fighting for that job. If someone wants a piece of "art" there are just not that many companies capable of doing it professionally. Sell your art/designs and you will get a significant increase in pricing versus selling a shirt with a design slapped on it.


----------



## AlexW21

Okay cool, thanks for putting this into perspective


----------



## abmcdan

StileIndustries.com in Phoenix does some nice cut and sew sublimated hoodies.


----------



## AlexW21

Oh i actually had an idea... I have made custom hoodies (sewing on crests and tackle twill numbers, jerseys ect) before and instead of just having someone put an entire hoodie together and sell it to me is there a way someone could just make the pieces and I could sew it together or..... I could have someone make the prints and pieces and then i could use someones heat press locally and print them and sew them myself? I just heard that vapor sells precut hoodie pieces and if someone could print the pieces i definitley could sew them together myself. Just ideas that were running through my head. Completely understand if they are crazy haha ;p


----------



## selanac

It really doesn't cost that much to sublimate yourself.

Buy a heat press, printer, ink , paper and you should be ready to start.


----------



## AlexW21

But I'm not looking to start a business. Printers are expensive for that large of prints


----------



## selanac

I hear ya. Watch Craigslist. You might find someone trying to get rid of one.


----------



## softballover

we can do oem cut and sew hoodies within the usa for 55$ ea very nice fabric simular to the under armour fabric. for oem companies, they usually supply their own artwork but we do have artists to design for you as well 

email me if interested we offer a variety of cut and sew garments

Don Dawson 
dd_fot@Shaw.ca


----------



## JYA

softballover said:


> we can do oem cut and sew hoodies within the usa for 55$ ea very nice fabric simular to the under armour fabric. for oem companies, they usually supply their own artwork but we do have artists to design for you as well
> 
> email me if interested we offer a variety of cut and sew garments
> 
> Don Dawson
> dd_fot@Shaw.ca


That's a very generous price.


----------



## AlexW21

Yes it is


----------



## Riderz Ready

You need to be careful when getting hoodie quotes to make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Fabric of course is a big issue along with - - is it zipper or pullover, does it include a hand pouch, is the hood dye sublimated on the outside and inside or just outside. Each one of these significatnly changes cost.


----------



## AlexW21

Yes it definitely does. I'm pretty thorough about this kind of stuff so ill be sure to watch, thank you


----------



## softballover

we simply believe in creating the highest quality gear at competitive pricing. From what Ive seen by companies that use these forums our OEM pricing for sublimated gear is roughly 1/2 of what everyone else charges. Is that a bad move on our part? No I dont think so I think its fair.

If you want any sublimated garments for your companies guys let me know we can make alot of oem garments for you with the highest quality at fair prices

Don Dawson
dd_fot@Shaw.ca


----------



## AlexW21

Hey I am trusting you 100% haha just always good to see some work so I sent you a PM, hope to hear from you soon


----------



## selanac

Also notice what country you're getting them from. If you're expecting the company to be in the USA, look at his email address, and the way he states, 55 dollars. 

If that's what you're looking for then that is what you found.


----------



## softballover

sorry this took so long guys but heres some pics of the hoodies and shirts we make 

Don Dawson




















































yes that is the inside and outside of the hood
more pics to come of my work


----------



## softballover

shirt pics 

for information on reselling or oem work email me at dd_for@Shaw.ca


----------



## softballover

more pics 


























































and some pi


----------



## softballover

more pics guys ... and no I dont live in the USA but here is my work .. and again at fair prices


































very hard to line these ones up but i think we did pretty well 

























there you go guys I have tons of other pictures but I think you can get the idea of my quality

if theres anything I can help you out with let me know 

Don Dawson
dd_fot@Shaw.ca


----------



## skdave

Nice Don. Are these USA MADE?


----------



## softballover

yes they are Dave, for my US dealers and for my canadian sales they are made offshore


----------



## skdave

softballover said:


> yes they are Dave, for my US dealers and for my canadian sales they are made offshore


 
Run that by me again, please. In the usa or "offshore"?


----------



## softballover

Simple answer is yes they are.
if you have any questions please feel free to call me 250 929 3399

Don


----------



## Riderz Ready

Since we have an off shore company trolling for business in the forum we can use it as an example of what to look for in quality of cut and sew companies. 

If you look at the pictures for the "Bulls" and especially "Bra Stars" jerseys you will see gathering/puckering around the collar. This is a common problem in this industry and you see it frequently from some shops. Further on there are actual close ups on the Black Sox jersey and the jersey following it where the seam is pulling apart. Why someone takes a closeup of the seam splitting as an example of quality work is surprising. 

If someone is looking for custom apparel either for personal use or wholesale work always get a sample shirt made. Two easiest things to observe even if you no zero about the process is puckering/gathering around the collar and sleeve and seams splitting under light preasure.

I will respetfully disagree with skdave. The seamstress work is below average for a quality USA based cut and sew company.


----------



## softballover

I stand behind all of my work 100% and if my customers
Are not satisfied they will be taken care of.
I know its upsetting to some companies that
Charge double or more and I also know they
will do whatever it takes to discredit our work
But we are here to offer quality garments for
Fair price

Thanks alot for your comments, keep them conning
and if you have any real concerns please feel free
to call or email me

Don
250 893-8627
dd_fot[USER=2543]@Shaw[/USER].ca


----------



## Riderz Ready

softballover said:


> I stand behind all of my work 100% and if my customers
> Are not satisfied they will be taken care of.
> I know its upsetting to some companies that
> Charge double or more and I also know they
> will do whatever it takes to discredit our work
> But we are here to offer quality garments for
> Fair price
> 
> Thanks alot for your comments, keep them conning
> and if you have any real concerns please feel free
> to call or email me
> 
> Don
> 250 893-8627
> [email protected]Shaw.ca


First - you have no clue what we charge and to say your competitors charge double or more is plain silly. Second we accept very little wholesale work which is why we do not troll for business on this site. We do not see you as a competitor today or in the future as we have a very specific market. Third it was you that posted pics showing obvious flaws in your quality of work. 

Many people in dye sub are starting to wake up to the fact that the real money is in cut and sew and looking at ways to enter the market. Most of these people do not have the experience to understand how to tell a professional job from a below average job. Apparently you fall in that category or you would not have posted those pics. Seriously - you not only posted a pic of the seam pulling a part but you zoomed in on it?

You may be able to get away with that quality in the softball market as the jerseys are mostly going to men but in our market with the mothers being the key contact point we would lose business to our competitors with puckered collars and seams pulling apart.


----------



## selanac

Also, he doesn't understand what SK Dave is asking him.

He says he's offshore, but that his jersies are made in the US. How can they be both? 

I think he's trying to say he makes them for people in the US. 

If they're made in the US, where are they made? Which State, and City.


----------



## michellefanfan

softballover said:


> sorry this took so long guys but heres some pics of the hoodies and shirts we make
> 
> Don Dawson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is the inside and outside of the hood
> more pics to come of my work


Hi Don,

I have no idea where the specific country or area you meant "off-shore" out of US, but this hoodie is perfect finished, can't see the sleeve joinseam, but the print on punch pocket connect with the body fabric very beautiful. 

By the way, your pictures are "clear" enough for guys here to post their disagreement comments based on it, i think a great job you have done. Overall, i love your hoodie and jerseys and appreciate how they are finished except some sewing quality as Riderz talked, it is true, love the printing work especially. 

For the problem of fabric gathering and puckering on the collar, like Riderz said, it is a common phenomenon of clothing industry, there is a quality standard, aiming at different fabric with how much elasticity included in, using right sewing machine and correct sewing method, importantly, factory know which bobbin to use, and how to adjust the needle stitching per inch to get the stitching on the fabric smoothly without puckering the fabric. This must be finalized after the factory have the bulk fabric ordered in their warehouse, and test in advance, afterall, to iron on the puckering is remedy method, can't solve the problem. There are requirements during the sewing process, and make sure you get a quality control system, get a pre-production sample, inspect during production, and get shipment samples, etc, they are all needed steps to make sure a perfect garment to be produced. 

Finally, always glad to check out the CLEAR pictures from other members and see what's the perfect CUT&SEW garments has been done. 

Bill


----------



## Riderz Ready

Whether they are made here in the states or off shore - they are poor quality. Furthermore a person selling custom cut and sew should have the ability to recognize poor quality versus taking close up pics of the poor quality and posting on a forum as they troll for business. 

It would be like an autobody shop posting pics of a car they painted with close ups of where the paint ran.


----------



## selanac

The questions was, Are they Made in the US? He never answered it.


----------



## selanac

Looks like they used Transfers for the text West Coast. If you look around the top of the text you can see a poorly match transfer border and the hoodie blue.


----------



## softballover

selenac please call me if you have any questions . 

the hoodies are not transfers , they are full cut and sew 

Don Dawson
250 929 3399



And yes they are made in the USA. if you guys re read the top post youll see it was meant to say all the shirts made for my US dealers are made in the USA and the shirts for my Canadian dealers are made off shore.

thanks


----------



## softballover

michellefanfan, 

thank you for your comments, and as we get bigger in to apperal world we will learn just like everyone else does .....And we STILL wont charge people ridiculous amounts of money......

thanks again


----------



## Riderz Ready

There several small points to be made - first this entire series of post by softball over is pure trolling for business. There is no other purpose of the posts.

Second - many claims of how cheap his jerseys are yet I have never heard of pricing for jerseys nor even a website, Facebook. Easy to claim you are 50% of the rest of the market yet not place the number to prove it. There is no way anyone can produce and sell a jersey for 50% off the going rate for softball jerseys as they have dropped in price sigfnificantly the last few years.

Third anyone that is in the cut and sew business should at least have the common sense to understand quality and not post pics of obvious poor quality. This leads me to think he does not do the jerseys in-house and outsources all the jerseys whether in the USA or CA. 

Bill - you can crawl back into your DTG/Screen printing is so much better than dye sub hole. Not sure why you continue to troll here. If you want to see "perfect" cut and sew visit our site or facebook. We proudly display our work. Not every jersey is "perfect" but we do catch the few that are not and surely do not take pics of poor quality and post them on forums boasting of our work. Maybe post your work instead of posting pics of Ed Hardy designs?

There are a number of great companies doing cut and sew work. It is a shame the bottom feeders come out promising 50% pricing and prey on those people who do not understand the difference of quality and simply poor craftsmanship.


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

